# Laptop-to-TV via VGA-to-AV Cable



## SV650S

Hi
I've just bought an adapter like the one here.
It is so that I can watch films from my laptop on my TV. The image on the TV is just "blurry" though. I can see the rough image of my desktop but it is constantly "jumping". In display properties I have enabled the second monitor option and tried different resolutions but none work. The graphics card is a Trident Video Accelerator Cyberblade XP Ai1 v6.4
Anyone any ideas how I can get it working?


----------



## SV650S

Anyone got any ideas at all?
Maybe I need another piece of hardware to convert the image so that its compatible with my TV?:4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt

Does your laptop have an S-video out? And do you have the resolution set at 640 x 480 with a 60 Hz refresh rate?


----------



## SV650S

TheMatt said:


> Does your laptop have an S-video out? And do you have the resolution set at 640 x 480 with a 60 Hz refresh rate?


Yeh
The image on the TV is like two images of my desktop side by side with a thick black line separating them. It is black and white and is jumpy:4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt

Does it do this with both the S-video and the composite video?


----------



## SV650S

TheMatt said:


> Does it do this with both the S-video and the composite video?


I don't have an S-video socket on my TV so I don't know. There is a composite video out on the laptop but when I plug it in, the TV show nothing at all, just black


----------



## TheMatt

Have you tried toggling the displays with the Composite video on the laptop? Usually there is an Fn + Function key combination. On my laptop for example, it is Fn + F5. When you do this, make sure the TV is connected and turned on.


----------

